# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Ciągłe przełykanie śliny.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, od jakiegoś czasu zauważyłem, że mam ciągłe uczucie śliny na języku i muszę ją co kilka minut przełykać. To bardzo uciążliwa sprawa jeżeli siedzę na zajęciach, a wokół mnie reszta studentów słyszy i widzi jak to robię. Cały czas zastanawiam się co oni o mnie pomyślą i zataczam błędne koło. Wydaje mi się, że problem jest z zakresu właśnie psychologicznego - nerwicy, czy też fobii, ponieważ kiedy nie myślę o przełykaniu i ślinie to wszystko jest w jak najlepszym porządku. Jednak jak pisałem wyżej ostatnimi czasy myślę o tym non stop - na uczelni, w domu, w autobusie przed snem, rano po przebudzeniu. Chciałbym o tym po prostu zapomnieć, ale jakoś nie potrafię, wiele miejsc przypomina mi właśnie o tym złym nawyku. Sam swój problem staram się bagatelizować, jednak jest to dość trudne. Proszę o jakaś pomoc. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Krzysztof

Po opisie problemu najbardziej prawdopodobne jest, że dolegliwość ma podłoże nerwowe. Przełykanie śliny może być objawem nerwicy natręctw. Proponuję w pierwszej kolejności ograniczyć stres, prowadzić regularny tryb życia, rozwiązać sytuacje konfliktowe a w przypadku dużego nasilenia objawu, współistniejących problemów natury psychicznej lub podobnych zachowań o charakterze obsesyjno-kompulsyjnym ewentualnie pomyśleć o pomocy specjalisty, mam nadzieję, że nie jest to jednak konieczne. Zwróć uwagę, czy problem nie ma związku z przyjmowanymi lekami (niektóre z nich mogą wzmagać wydzielanie sliny), czy nie masz obrzęku lub dolegliwości w okolicy ślinianek (ich choroby również mogą powodować nadmiar śliny a przez to jej przełykanie), niedoboru witamin lub problemów z zatokami (zatkany nos,  bóle głowy  lub twarzy). Podkreślam jednak, że najczęściej tego typu problem ma podłoże nerwowe. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------

